# Una storia mai iniziata veramente ... perché lui si è tirato indietro?



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

*Una storia mai iniziata veramente ... perché lui si è tirato indietro?*

Richiesta di chiarimenti! 
Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
Oggi mi scrive che, causa forti sensi di colpi e perché è un rischio troppo grosso per lui e per la sua famiglia, la cosa non si può fare. Mi rimuove dai suoi contatti.
Capisco la paura di perdere la famiglia se la cosa dovesse scoprirsi, e ovviamente ciò non lo vorrei nemmeno io né per lui né per me, ma può un uomo tirarsi indietro così? Sensi di colpa, davvero? Oppure il gioco è finito? O semplicemente non gli piaccio più.... Rompicapo.....Vorrei capire. Ci siamo sentiti per due mesi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Sul neretto, No comment. 

Il resto sembra scritto da un uomo. senza palle.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Magari ha capito che non vale la pena rischiare il suo matrimonio; si, potrebbero essere sensi di colpa davvero.

cmq se ho capito bene non vi siete visti?


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sul neretto, No comment.
> 
> Il resto sembra scritto da un uomo. senza palle.


non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sul neretto, No comment.
> 
> Il resto sembra scritto da un uomo. senza palle.



Acheo non ho capito....perché sembra scritto da un uomo...???


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Magari ha capito che non vale la pena rischiare il suo matrimonio; si, potrebbero essere sensi di colpa davvero.
> 
> cmq se ho capito bene non vi siete visti?


Simy no non ci siamo mai visti, all'inizio voleva lui e io no....poi volevamo entrambi....poi lui ha cambiato idea come ti ho detto....troppo rischioso secondo lui, con un figlio di mezzo, mi ha detto di aver paura di .....farsi prendere troppo la mano!....


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Rasoio di Occam.   Ha paura di essere coinvolto da questa cosa oltre la scappatella e quindi teme di essere scoperto nel medio termine.

dubito che tu non gli piaccia più,solo che evidentemente 6 un gioco che non vale la candela,per lui.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Simy no non ci siamo mai visti, all'inizio voleva lui e io no....poi volevamo entrambi....poi lui ha cambiato idea come ti ho detto....troppo rischioso secondo lui, con un figlio di mezzo, mi ha detto di aver paura di .....farsi prendere troppo la mano!....


bè, potrebbe essere comprensibile... magari si sente "coinvolto" più di quanto si aspettava...


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Ciao emme76!

Io apprezzo veramente tanto le persone come te, che hanno un certo valore ed in funzione di quello vanno trattate e considerate.
Non sto dicendo, attenzione, che tu non valga nulla perchè sei stata trattata come una nullità, ma che sei una nullità e sei stata trattata di conseguenza.
Cioè, tu sai come sono fatti gli uomini e ti basterebbe guardarti nelle mutande per vederne il simbolo, quindi è giusto che tu scriva quello che scrivi per il motivo per cui lo fai!
Le vere donne vengono usate più e meglio dai veri uomini: la prossima volta travestiti meglio!

Ciao!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Credo che non se la senta. Semplicemente la posta in gioco è troppo alta.
Non insisterei e gli lascerei il tempo di chiarirsi meglio..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Simy no non ci siamo mai visti, all'inizio voleva lui e io no....poi volevamo entrambi....poi lui ha cambiato idea come ti ho detto....troppo rischioso secondo lui, con un figlio di mezzo, mi ha detto di aver paura di .....farsi prendere troppo la mano!....



No e'uomo senza palle...per tradire ci vogliono attributi,sangue freddo,mancanza totale di scrupoli....fidati di me perche'ci sono dentro...


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao emme76!
> 
> Io apprezzo veramente tanto le persone come te, che hanno un certo valore ed in funzione di quello vanno trattate e considerate.
> Non sto dicendo, attenzione, che tu non valga nulla perchè sei stata trattata come una nullità, ma che sei una nullità e sei stata trattata di conseguenza.
> ...



Grazie per l'incoraggiamento....rabarbaro!


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao emme76!
> 
> Io apprezzo veramente tanto le persone come te, che hanno un certo valore ed in funzione di quello vanno trattate e considerate.
> Non sto dicendo, attenzione, che tu non valga nulla perchè sei stata trattata come una nullità, ma che sei una nullità e sei stata trattata di conseguenza.
> ...


No,no e poi ancora no!
Tu appartieni alla schiera dei miscredenti che vorrebbero far credere che la missiva provenga da pelosa mano,invece che da depilata coscia.
E trascuri il fatto fondamentale che un ominide avrebbe scritto non certo un papiro cosi

"Richiesta di chiarimenti! 
Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
Oggi mi scrive che, causa forti sensi di colpi e perché è un rischio troppo grosso per lui e per la sua famiglia, la cosa non si può fare. Mi rimuove dai suoi contatti.
Capisco la paura di perdere la famiglia se la cosa dovesse scoprirsi, e ovviamente ciò non lo vorrei nemmeno io né per lui né per me, ma può un uomo tirarsi indietro così? Sensi di colpa, davvero? Oppure il gioco è finito? O semplicemente non gli piaccio più.... Rompicapo.....Vorrei capire. Ci siamo sentiti per due mesi."

ma piuttosto uno cosi'

"Richiesta di chiarimenti! 
Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
Oggi mi scrive che, causa forti sensi di colpi e perché è un rischio troppo grosso per lui e per la sua famiglia, la cosa non si può fare. Mi rimuove dai suoi contatti.
Capisco la paura di perdere la famiglia se la cosa dovesse scoprirsi, e ovviamente ciò non lo vorrei nemmeno io né per lui né per me, ma può una donna tirarsi indietro così prima di avermela data almeno una volta? Sensi di colpa, davvero? Oppure il gioco è finito? O semplicemente non gli piaccio più.... Rompicapo.....Vorrei capire. Ci siamo sentiti per due mesi.

e son due cose come il giorno e la notte


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui si è tirato indietro perchè ha capito l'enorme cazzata che stava facendo..

è così difficile da capire?

forse perchè per te tradire il tuo fidanzato non ha alcun valore, non puoi pensare che per lui tradire sua moglie e suo figlio non abbia valore.


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No e'uomo senza palle...per tradire ci vogliono attributi,sangue freddo,mancanza totale di scrupoli....fidati di me perche'ci sono dentro...



allora in questa storia.....perchè ha iniziato lui a cercarmi? Gli scrupoli dove sono andati a finire allora?


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> allora in questa storia.....perchè ha iniziato lui a cercarmi? Gli scrupoli dove sono andati a finire allora?


era un gioco in chat... ora sta diventando reale..non si gioca più


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> allora in questa storia.....perchè ha iniziato lui a cercarmi? Gli scrupoli dove sono andati a finire allora?


perchè alle volte il testosterone annebbia il cervello.

facendo sesso telefonico con te gli è un pò sceso il livello e ha ripreso il controllo della sua mente.

e ha deciso che non vale la pena rischiare.    fossi in te non me la prenderei eccessivamente per questo tizio,se tu hai deciso di tradire l'occasione propizia x farlo ti si presenterà,basta saperla aspettare


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> allora in questa storia.....perchè ha iniziato lui a cercarmi? Gli scrupoli dove sono andati a finire allora?


Perchè gli piaci, perchè era un gioco, perchè  quando ha capito che stava diventando una cosa diversa ha capito che a casa aveva qualcosa di più importante


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Grazie per l'incoraggiamento....rabarbaro!


Guarda che non è mica facile essere usati come carta igienica, cioè, è un'arte anche quella un po' come l'origami, l'ikebana e il fisting!
Le donne come quella che ti onori di rappresentare andrebbero incoraggiate ad essere prone e dileggiate quando si oppongono!
Esse debbono essere l'archetipo ed il paradigma stesso della cavernosità in opposizione ai reggiseni in fiamme ed agli orti di aromatiche sui terrazzi.
Quindi ti apprezzo per lo sforzo!


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> Lui si è tirato indietro perchè ha capito l'enorme cazzata che stava facendo..
> 
> è così difficile da capire?
> 
> forse perchè per te tradire il tuo fidanzato non ha alcun valore, non puoi pensare che per lui tradire sua moglie e suo figlio non abbia valore.



Scusami Alex71, allora il sesso virtuale fatto con me non è lo stesso tradimento?????
Che cambia? Il contatto fisico, ma il principio è lo stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao emme76!
> 
> Io apprezzo veramente tanto le persone come te, che hanno un certo valore ed in funzione di quello vanno trattate e considerate.
> Non sto dicendo, attenzione, che tu non valga nulla perchè sei stata trattata come una nullità, ma che sei una nullità e sei stata trattata di conseguenza.
> ...



Si tu sei stato chiaro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,no e poi ancora no!
> Tu appartieni alla schiera dei miscredenti che vorrebbero far credere che la missiva provenga da pelosa mano,invece che da depilata coscia.
> E trascuri il fatto fondamentale che un ominide avrebbe scritto non certo un papiro cosi


Il sesso e la sessualità dello scrivente sono anche meno influenti che il lievito nella panificazione e il muco nasale nelle narici d'un raffreddato!
Noi scriveremo di posti sconosciuti come se ci fossimo già stati, e viceversa.
Hemingway docet


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Scusami Alex71, allora il sesso virtuale fatto con me non è lo stesso tradimento?????
> Che cambia? Il contatto fisico, ma il principio è lo stesso.


Certo che è tradimento anche quello, ma non essendo stato sgamato ha pensato che era meglio fermarsi qui e non rischiare. non rischiare un matrimonio o non rischiare un coinvolgimente con te.
In tutti i casi mi sembra che sia apprezzabile il suo comportamento. Pensa se fosse tuo marito, non apprezzeresti che si fosse fermato "in tempo"?


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si tu sei stato chiaro.


Finalmente qualcuno riconosce la limpidezza della mia prosa!
Grazie!


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il sesso e la sessualità dello scrivente sono anche meno influenti che il lievito nella panificazione e il muco nasale nelle narici d'un raffreddato!
> Noi scriveremo di posti sconosciuti come se ci fossimo già stati, e viceversa.
> Hemingway docet


Stai come al solito pifferando sperando che il cobra reale raddrizzi la gobba,esca dal cesto ed incanti la piazzetta gremita di astanti.
Forse mi hai quasi poco convinto.
Quasi.


----------



## Alex71 (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Scusami Alex71, allora il sesso virtuale fatto con me non è lo stesso tradimento?????
> Che cambia? Il contatto fisico, ma il principio è lo stesso.



certo che è tradimento, ma passare dal virtuale al reale è tutto un altro paio di maniche...

ma hai pensato che se al posto del tizio, ci fosse il tuo fidanzato che fa sesso vituale con una ipotetica donna e se poi non si tirasse indietro e passasse al reale?


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Stai come al solito pifferando sperando che il cobra reale raddrizzi la gobba,esca dal cesto ed incanti la piazzetta gremita di astanti.
> Forse mi hai quasi poco convinto.
> Quasi.


I serpenti monocoli che sputano in faccia sono buoni per le cinefile golose, gli aspidi vanno bene per le faraone nasute sconfitte e i boa constrictor sono buoni, se rosa e di piume, per attricette attempate o per maschioni che si fingono donne per fare spettacoli di dubbio gusto.
Ed io di attricette, faraone e cinefile non ne vedo.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> I serpenti monocoli che sputano in faccia sono buoni per le cinefile golose, gli aspidi vanno bene per le faraone nasute sconfitte e i boa constrictor sono buoni, se rosa e di piume, per attricette attempate o per maschioni che si fingono donne per fare spettacoli di dubbio gusto.
> Ed io di attricette, faraone e cinefile non ne vedo.


Sei un fine intenditore di spettacoli per stomaci forti,e palati sopraffini.
Averne di cineteche cosi',si farebbero i miliardi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei un fine intenditore di spettacoli per stomaci forti,e palati sopraffini.
> Averne di cineteche cosi',si farebbero i miliardi.


Il download illegale ha rovinato anche -l'un tempo pingue- mercato degli snuff movie brasiliani...

Pretendi solo materiale originale!


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il download illegale ha rovinato anche -l'un tempo pingue- mercato degli snuff movie brasiliani...
> 
> Pretendi solo materiale originale!


Il materiale originale e' sopravvalutato nel prezzo,nell'aspettativa di durata e nella fattura dell'esecuzione ( e pure nella fattura del venditore...).
Io sono per i mercati emergenti,dovremmo attuare un severo import di qualita',altro che nominare presidenti della camera quelle che vanno a soccorrere i clandest.....ehm,MIGRANTI a lampedusa....


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il materiale originale e' sopravvalutato nel prezzo,nell'aspettativa di durata e nella fattura dell'esecuzione ( e pure nella fattura del venditore...).
> Io sono per i mercati emergenti,dovremmo attuare un severo import di qualita',altro che nominare presidenti della camera quelle che vanno a soccorrere i clandest.....ehm,MIGRANTI a lampedusa....


Vuoi quindi la tracciabilità come sulle fettine di manzo?
E chi si prenderebbe poi la briga di andare a ricercare l'orecchio di cavallo conservato in chissà quale freezer albionico da cui è stata tratta la fiorentina che hai nel piatto?
Mangia i tuoi sani ormoni e non lamentarti troppo per l'atrofia ai testicoli che ne conseguirà...


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vuoi quindi la tracciabilità come sulle fettine di manzo?
> E chi si prenderebbe poi la briga di andare a ricercare l'orecchio di cavallo conservato in chissà quale freezer albionico da cui è stata tratta la fiorentina che hai nel piatto?
> Mangia i tuoi sani ormoni e non lamentarti troppo per l'atrofia ai testicoli che ne conseguirà...


In realta' aspetto fiducioso che mi crescano le tette,cosi' il chirurgo plastico puo' andare a svernare sotto un ponte


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Ipotesi: a)hai visto la foto di suo cugino b)in realtà è una donna c)gli basta così


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No e'uomo senza palle...per tradire ci vogliono attributi,sangue freddo,mancanza totale di scrupoli....fidati di me perche'ci sono dentro...


Che fighi quelli che cornificano!! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Rasoio di Occam. Ha paura di essere coinvolto da questa cosa oltre la scappatella e quindi teme di essere scoperto nel medio termine.
> 
> dubito che tu non gli piaccia più,solo che evidentemente 6 un gioco che non vale la candela,per lui.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che fighi quelli che cornificano!! :up:


Cara Brunetta non figo,perche'tradire e'pessima cosa...solo che per farlo serve essere cosi'..perche'se pensi al danno che potresti causare..mica tradisci no??


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta non figo,perche'tradire e'pessima cosa...solo che per farlo serve essere cosi'..perche'se pensi al danno che potresti causare..mica tradisci no??


Essere cosa?:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere cosa?:singleeye::singleeye:


spietati predatori con sangue freddo


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No e'uomo senza palle...per tradire ci vogliono attributi,sangue freddo,mancanza totale di scrupoli....fidati di me perche'ci sono dentro...


non penso si tratti di mancanza di scrupoli nel tradimento, cioè non solo....se uno lo fa evidentemente ha delle motivazioni, opinabili ma ce l'ha


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipotesi: a)hai visto la foto di suo cugino b)in realtà è una donna c)gli basta così


è uomo è uomo, e la foto è di lui sicuro...comunque sti giochini erotici del cavolo, spero mai più


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2013)

*Sbricilata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spietati predatori con sangue freddo


o delle incommensurabili teste di cazzo.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> è uomo è uomo, e la foto è di lui sicuro...comunque sti giochini erotici del cavolo, spero mai più



ma lui ti ha rimosso dai contatti ma è ancora iscritto che tu sappia?
forse gli interessava solo chattare, per passare il tempo?


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lui ti ha rimosso dai contatti ma è ancora iscritto che tu sappia?
> forse gli interessava solo chattare, per passare il tempo?


mi sa che è ancora iscritto....


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mi sa che è ancora iscritto....



ma è un sito d'incontri o un forum a tema, ma fuori tema incontri?:mrgreen:
cioè un forum di cucina, ad es.


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è un sito d'incontri o un forum a tema, ma fuori tema incontri?
> cioè un forum di cucina, ad es.



non è proprio un sito di incontri anzi....solo che ci siamo incontrati così...comunque, farsi scappare un'occasione che oramai era già in atto che senso ha?


:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non penso si tratti di mancanza di scrupoli nel tradimento, cioè non solo....se uno lo fa evidentemente ha delle motivazioni, opinabili ma ce l'ha


nessuna motivazione,non mancandomi niente


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nessuna motivazione,non mancandomi niente



invece a me manca qualcosa e anche a lui come ha detto, ma a sto punto rimettiamo gli ormoni nelle mutande ed andiamo avanti...forse è meglio che ci siamo fermati in tempo


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non è proprio un sito di incontri anzi....solo che ci siamo incontrati così...comunque, farsi scappare un'occasione che oramai era già in atto che senso ha?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



fosse stato un sito d'incontri, sarebbe assurdo
invece, trattandosi di un sito sul punto croce:mrgreen:, forse voleva solo condividere il suo hobbie con altri esperti, poi è stato attirato da te ma è troppo indeciso e pauroso per andare oltre


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> invece a me manca qualcosa e anche a lui come ha detto, ma a sto punto rimettiamo gli ormoni nelle mutande ed andiamo avanti...forse è meglio che ci siamo fermati in tempo



amica diffida sempre,quando un'uomo ti dice che ''manca qualcosa''sono balle colossali...magari ne fa 3  tutte le sere con la moglie...non ci credere.mai.


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> fosse stato un sito d'incontri, sarebbe assurdo
> invece, trattandosi di un sito sul punto croce:mrgreen:, forse voleva solo condividere il suo hobbie con altri esperti, poi è stato attirato da te ma è troppo indeciso e pauroso per andare oltre



Bravo free, penso anche io.
No non è nemmeno un sito di punto croce  non lo definirei nemmeno un social network, insomma conosciuto per caso...sì indecisione a manetta, ma anche da parte mia all'inizio almeno,comunque mi ha fatto piacere e ne sento la mancanza, ma non del sesso fine a se stesso (nemmeno consumato veramente peraltro) ma dei suoi modi un pò....birichini!    forse ci siamo dati poco tempo e contemporaneamente bruciato le tappe troppo in fretta.


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amica diffida sempre,quando un'uomo ti dice che ''manca qualcosa''sono balle colossali...magari ne fa 3  tutte le sere con la moglie...non ci credere.mai.



troppo arrapato lothar57 per farlo con la moglie..... poi il fatto che le mogli dopo un pò si infrigidiscono ci sta, storie già sentite.....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non è proprio un sito di incontri anzi....solo che ci siamo incontrati così...comunque, farsi scappare un'occasione che oramai era già in atto che senso ha?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Il senso di un uomo che si è saputo fermare in tempo
Sai che non capisco cosa non ti è chiaro?
La sensazione è che ti roda un pochino


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il senso di un uomo che si è saputo fermare in tempo
> Sai che non capisco cosa non ti è chiaro?
> La sensazione è che ti roda un pochino



bè, ma lei voleva conoscerlo ed aveva delle aspettative che sono rimaste tali
nel senso che non sa cosa sarebbe successo
per dire, se lo avesse conosciuto e ne fosse rimasta delusa, amen
al limite sarebbe vunuta qui a dire: madonna che tipacci ci sono sui siti di punto croce!
invece così le è rimasta la curiosità


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il senso di un uomo che si è saputo fermare in tempo
> Sai che non capisco cosa non ti è chiaro?
> La sensazione è che ti roda un pochino



mi rode un pochino farfalla e sai perchè? Dopo tutto quello che ci siamo detti al telefono.....me l'aspettavo un qualcosa un più, anche una volta sola, nessuna complicazione per entrambi ovviamente.
Ma lui diceva che se ci fossimo visti una volta sola...sicuramente ci saremmo visti altre mille volte. Forse aveva ragione. Sarebbe andata così. C'era troppo feeling per fermarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mi rode un pochino farfalla e sai perchè? Dopo tutto quello che ci siamo detti al telefono.....me l'aspettavo un qualcosa un più, anche una volta sola, nessuna complicazione per entrambi ovviamente.
> Ma lui diceva che se ci fossimo visti una volta sola...sicuramente ci saremmo visti altre mille volte. Forse aveva ragione. Sarebbe andata così. C'era troppo feeling per fermarsi.



E quindi dovresti apprezzare che abbia deciso di fermarsi
Prova a capovolgere le cose. Pensa se fosse stato tuo marito (indipendentemente dai rapporti che avete), da moglie non avresti apprezzato che anche se qualche cazzata l'ha fatta si sia fermato prima di iniziare un qualcosa che poteva portare a complicazioni che avrebbero riguardato anche te?


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi dovresti apprezzare che abbia deciso di fermarsi
> Prova a capovolgere le cose. Pensa se fosse stato tuo marito (indipendentemente dai rapporti che avete), da moglie non avresti apprezzato che anche se qualche cazzata l'ha fatta si sia fermato prima di iniziare un qualcosa che poteva portare a complicazioni che avrebbero riguardato anche te?


hai ragione ma ormai il tradimento, anche se telefonico e su chat, era stato fatto.Il danno era stato compiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> hai ragione ma ormai il tradimento, anche se telefonico e su chat, era stato fatto.Il danno era stato compiuto.



Su questo siamo d'accordo. Ma visto che fino ad adesso glie è andata bene, si sarà ritenuto fortunato e ha deciso di rientrare nei ranghi.
E comunque una chat si può perdonare magari una notte di sesso no


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> troppo arrapato lothar57 per farlo con la moglie..... poi il fatto che le mogli dopo un pò si infrigidiscono ci sta, storie già sentite.....


balle...noi oltre 20 anni assieme..ma ci piace sempre tantissimo.
non sarai anche tu una di quelle fagiane intordite che si beve la storiella''siamo 2 coinquilini ormai''.....???????


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo. Ma visto che fino ad adesso glie è andata bene, si sarà ritenuto fortunato e ha deciso di rientrare nei ranghi.
> E comunque una chat si può perdonare magari una notte di sesso no


chat infuocate come le nostre....equivalgono a dieci notti di sesso....:mrgreen:


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> balle...noi oltre 20 anni assieme..ma ci piace sempre tantissimo.
> non sarai anche tu una di quelle fagiane intordite che si beve la storiella''siamo 2 coinquilini ormai''.....???????


no no però se ne sentono di storie...e comunque del rapporto con la moglie poco mi importa....volevo solo capire il perché del suo comportamento......


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> chat infuocate come le nostre....equivalgono a dieci notti di sesso....:mrgreen:


a questo punto le opzioni sono due. Vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> hai ragione ma ormai il tradimento, anche se telefonico e su chat, era stato fatto.Il danno era stato compiuto.



Farfalla in più riprese e con savoir faire ti ha scritto,, rispondendoti. Direi anche molto bene, aggiungerei che, meglio difficilmente si possa fare. ( a parte scritte tipo "incommensurabili testa di cazzo", ma non credo rientri nel profilo discorsivo cognitivo, a meno che..... )


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> chat infuocate come le nostre....equivalgono a dieci notti di sesso....:mrgreen:



vabbè, dai consolati, forse puzzava come un caprone e sei stata risparmiata!

una volta è venuta qua un'utente che voleva liberarsi elegantemente dell'amante nuovo di zecca, ma che sudava come una fontana!


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a questo punto le opzioni sono due. Vabbè.



1.
2.


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, dai consolati, forse puzzava come un caprone e sei stata risparmiata!
> 
> una volta è venuta qua un'utente che voleva liberarsi elegantemente dell'amante nuovo di zecca, ma che sudava come una fontana!


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> o delle incommensurabili teste di cazzo.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Scusami Alex71, allora il sesso virtuale fatto con me non è lo stesso tradimento?????
> Che cambia? Il contatto fisico, ma il principio è lo stesso.



Cambia cambia ...
il sesso virtuale con te e tu con lui  è come masturbarsi davanti a qualcosa di porno qualcosa che relmente non esiste  
ma è nel nostro immaginario ...
Da li poi a portarlo fuori dal noistro immaginario la strada è diversa...diventerebbe qualcosa di concreto ...
qualcosa da cui diventa impossibile fare passi indietro ...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...





emme76 ha detto:


> no no però se ne sentono di storie...e comunque del rapporto con la moglie poco mi importa....volevo solo capire il perché del suo comportamento......




il suo ccomportamento è bello che spiegato nel neretto credo non ci sia niente altro da capire ....


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il senso di un uomo che si è saputo fermare in tempo
> Sai che non capisco cosa non ti è chiaro?
> La sensazione è che ti roda un pochino


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> chat infuocate come le nostre....equivalgono a dieci notti di sesso....:mrgreen:


Bè insomma........se posso sciegliere a 10 chat sostituisco 1 notte :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mi rode un pochino farfalla e sai perchè? Dopo tutto quello che ci siamo detti al telefono.....me l'aspettavo un qualcosa un più, anche una volta sola, nessuna complicazione per entrambi ovviamente.
> *Ma lui diceva che se ci fossimo visti una volta sola...sicuramente ci saremmo visti altre mille volte. Forse aveva ragione*. Sarebbe andata così. C'era troppo feeling per fermarsi.



Non forse aveva ragione ...
e il feeling non c'entra nulla ....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia cambia ...
> il sesso virtuale con te e tu con lui è come masturbarsi davanti a qualcosa di porno qualcosa che relmente non esiste
> ma è nel nostro immaginario ...
> Da li poi a portarlo fuori dal noistro immaginario la strada è diversa...diventerebbe qualcosa di concreto ...
> qualcosa da cui diventa impossibile fare passi indietro ...


Ecco l'hai spiegato meglio di me


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2013)

*Emme*



emme76 ha detto:


> chat infuocate come le nostre....equivalgono a dieci notti di sesso....:mrgreen:


Infatti è sparito....!Sai che bello, tutta la notte a cazzo dritto davanti un pc,neanche a 12 anni....!Ma fatti portare in qualche fratta sperduta,fatti strappare le mutande e scotennare le chiappe del culo...altro che chat....!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè insomma........se posso sciegliere a 10 chat sostituisco 1 notte :mrgreen:



cosa mi tocca..dare verde a te...nn c'e'+ religione...

la chat gia'e'demenziale..aggiungi parlare di sesso...bella roba!!!eccitante come un discorso di Prodi....


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No e'uomo senza palle...per tradire ci vogliono attributi,sangue freddo,mancanza totale di scrupoli....fidati di me perche'ci sono dentro...


 punti di vista;magari lui, al contrario di molti altri...direi i più...ha saputo fermare un gioco divertente ma che mette a rischio ciò che ha di più importante al mondo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

poi invece ci sta che abbia guardato meglio la foto:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosa mi tocca..dare verde a te...nn c'e'+ religione...
> 
> la chat gia'e'demenziale..aggiungi parlare di sesso...bella roba!!!eccitante come un discorso di Prodi....


Ma io non ho nulla contro il sesso in chat o al telefono, non lo amo in videochat, ma  va bene quando la voglia è tanta e non ci si può vedere. Se posso scegliere non ho alcun dubbio.
Dirmi che una chat vale 10 notti di sesso mi lascia un po' perplessa in effetti:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nulla contro il sesso in chat o al telefono, non lo amo in videochat, ma  va bene quando la voglia è tanta e non ci si può vedere. Se posso scegliere non ho alcun dubbio.
> Dirmi che una chat vale 10 notti di sesso mi lascia un po' perplessa in effetti:unhappy:


certo..ma tra partner che gia' l'hanno fatto...non come i due invorniti di questa storiella....che paragonano il sesso reale al virtuale....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo..ma tra partner che gia' l'hanno fatto...non come i due invorniti di questa storiella....che paragonano il sesso reale al virtuale....


Ma anche come anticipo secondo me, poi devi solo sperare che il reale regga le aspettative


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche come anticipo secondo me, poi devi solo sperare che il reale regga le aspettative



infatti a parole sono tutti Rocco.. e le donne tutte Tebine...poi alla prova pratica....


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti è sparito....!Sai che bello, tutta la notte a cazzo dritto davanti un pc,neanche a 12 anni....!Ma fatti portare in qualche fratta sperduta,fatti strappare le mutande e scotennare le chiappe del culo...altro che chat....!


forse mi sono spiegata male, non è che vada matta x questo genere di cose, ma non c'era altro modo per ora......


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi invece ci sta che abbia guardato meglio la foto:mrgreen:



ma no dai!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

intanto avrai lasciato il fidanzato storico e scandente a sesso, naturalmente ...o ti serve per dividere le spese?


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto avrai lasciato il fidanzato storico e scandente a sesso, naturalmente ...o ti serve per dividere le spese?



ma sei proprio cattiva dentro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma sei proprio cattiva dentro:mrgreen:


solo oggi te ne accorgi?


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo oggi te ne accorgi?



Veramente si...
sono un po' lenta...scusami...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Che vuoi capire?  Gli piaci ma non abbastanza da metter ulteriormente a rischio la sua stabilità matrimoniale ....


----------



## Gian (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Capisco la paura di perdere la famiglia se la cosa dovesse scoprirsi, e ovviamente ciò non lo vorrei nemmeno io né per lui né per me, ma può un uomo tirarsi indietro così? Sensi di colpa, davvero? Oppure il gioco è finito?* O semplicemente non gli piaccio più.... Rompicapo.....Vorrei capire.* Ci siamo sentiti per due mesi.


se vuoi sapere il mio parere, la risposta è quella sottolineata.
nel senso, molto crudelmente, che non interessavi più.
ha sondato e ha provato, dopodichè si è tirato indietro e valuta che
se lui avesse voluto continuare lo avrebbe fatto tranquillamente.
Sensi di colpa, non credo proprio. Se era arrivato al punto di realizzare
un tradimento virtuale, non penso che si ponesse particolari remore, e
ha fatto tutto con moglie ignara.
sul più bello si è fermato ma il motivo era un solo, non le andavi più.
*Scusa* la schiettezza ! ma penso che tu volessi molta sincerità dal forum.
cerca di dimenticartelo anche se spesso non è facile.

NB sulle relazioni virtuali c'è un thread apposito in altro punto del forum,
puoi dare un'occhiata....anche per potersi parare le spalle anche da questo
genere di insidie, nella realtà a volte riusciamo a tutelarci, ma spesso
il peggior "nemico" (virgolette)  è quello di cui non possiamo scrutare bene il volto...
un po' come nei forum  o nelle chat....o nei social network...o nei siti di incontri...


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto avrai lasciato il fidanzato storico e scandente a sesso, naturalmente ...o ti serve per dividere le spese?


non ho lasciato nessuno....lo educherò a scopare bene d'ora in avanti....


----------



## Camomilla (7 Maggio 2013)

Sesso virtuale...senza contatto fisico..che tristezza soprattutto per le donne!!!!E poi si lamentano che non le vogliono conoscere....ma che messaggio avete dato???


----------



## Gian (7 Maggio 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/18952-l-amante-virtuale

segnalo bellissimo intervento di *Babsi *che da ragazza moderna,
spiega perfettamente il potere quasi misterioso delle parole scritte su uno schermo,
lo stesso potere delle parole e l'incidenza che hanno sulla vita delle persone
su qualsiasi argomento
(anche su un forum virtuale che tratta di tradimenti ad esempio )


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> se vuoi sapere il mio parere, la risposta è quella sottolineata.nel senso, molto crudelmente, che non interessavi più.ha sondato e ha provato, dopodichè si è tirato indietro e valuta chese lui avesse voluto continuare lo avrebbe fatto tranquillamente.Sensi di colpa, non credo proprio. Se era arrivato al punto di realizzareun tradimento virtuale, non penso che si ponesse particolari remore, eha fatto tutto con moglie ignara.sul più bello si è fermato ma il motivo era un solo, non le andavi più.*Scusa* la schiettezza ! ma penso che tu volessi molta sincerità dal forum.cerca di dimenticartelo anche se spesso non è facile.NB sulle relazioni virtuali c'è un thread apposito in altro punto del forum,puoi dare un'occhiata....anche per potersi parare le spalle anche da questogenere di insidie, nella realtà a volte riusciamo a tutelarci, ma spessoil peggior "nemico" (virgolette)  è quello di cui non possiamo scrutare bene il volto...un po' come nei forum  o nelle chat....o nei social network...o nei siti di incontri...


ciao certo che di dimentica mica lo volevo incastrare o lasciare il mio uomo....era solo x capire...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo. Ma visto che fino ad adesso glie è andata bene, si sarà ritenuto fortunato e ha deciso di rientrare nei ranghi.
> E comunque una chat si può perdonare magari una notte di sesso no


Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.:up:


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sesso virtuale...senza contatto fisico..che tristezza soprattutto per le donne!!!!E poi si lamentano che non le vogliono conoscere....ma che messaggio avete dato???



il messaggio è che.....ti ritrovi coinvolta, presa, infatuata, ti piace il modo in cui scrive, come si scherza, ci eccitavamo solo se ci scrivevamo "buongiorno", era già abbastanza...ancora prima di scambiarsi foto, quando poi ci siamo conosciuti (in foto), la soddisfazione e la positività sono aumentate.

E il desiderio di possederci  è diventato troppo forte ed anche solo il sentire le nostre voci ci bastava....il perché non abbiamo concluso è stato già spiegato.

Questo è il messaggio, ma non è detto ovviamente che io stia dicendo che è una cosa giusta.


----------



## Gian (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> il messaggio è che.....*ti ritrovi coinvolta, presa, infatuata, ti piace il modo in cui scrive*, come si scherza, ci eccitavamo solo se ci scrivevamo "buongiorno", era già abbastanza...ancora prima di scambiarsi foto, quando poi ci siamo conosciuti (in foto), la soddisfazione e la positività sono aumentate.
> 
> E il desiderio di possederci  è diventato troppo forte ed anche solo il sentire le nostre voci ci bastava....il perché non abbiamo concluso è stato già spiegato.
> 
> Questo è il messaggio, ma non è detto ovviamente che io stia dicendo che è una cosa giusta.


è normale....assolutamente normale...ci siamo passati in tanti/e. :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non ho lasciato nessuno....*lo educherò a scopare bene d'ora in avanti.*...


a-ah

ora tutto è chiaro


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a-ah
> 
> ora tutto è chiaro


???????????????


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ???????????????


Hai imparato via cam?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ???????????????


è chiaro perchè per te una chat vale dieci notti di sesso


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è chiaro perchè per te una chat vale dieci notti di sesso


era per dire che una chat vale come 10 notti...ovviamente non è così....era un eufemismo per dire quanto la cosa sembrava reale e vissuta, totalizzante, complice......


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai imparato via cam?



mai usato la cam.....solo le nostre voci e le parole, le nostre chiacchiere e risate

Ancora più erotico......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> era per dire che una chat vale come 10 notti...ovviamente non è così....era un eufemismo per dire quanto la cosa sembrava reale e vissuta, totalizzante, complice......


la nostra mente è capace di tutto pur di farci star bene


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la nostra mente è capace di tutto pur di farci star bene


può essere Chiara, ma se il risultato è un benessere emotivo e psicologico, oltre che fisico, non vedo il problema.

Se fosse stato fatto con una persona con cui non mi sentivo così in sintonia, probabilmente non avrei ottenuto gli stessi risultati.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mai usato la cam.....solo le nostre voci e le parole, le nostre chiacchiere e risate
> 
> Ancora più erotico......



Sul fatto che sia molto erotico concordo...più che in cam...
Però ascolta non è una passeggiata tradire realmente anzi più che tradire è il dopo 
che può causare molti danni ...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, *anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. *Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...



Alla tua domanda "puo' un uomo tirarsi indietro cosi'?" ti rispondo di si', non e' il primo che sento, e secondo me la causa non e' perche' non gli piaci ma, come ti ha detto, possono essere i sensi di colpa.

Tieni conto di una cosa...non vi siete mai incontrati di persona...a volte uno in chat ricama un po' sulla propria vita personale e puo' averti detto la verita' come fandonie riguardo alla  la sua vita matrimoniale piatta.

Forse non ha mai tradito sua moglie o forse e' uno di quelli che gioca in chat ma al momento di concretizzare...si tira indietro perche' non vuole tutte le complicazioni del vero tradimento...gli basta cosi'...non ha il coraggio di farlo sul serio e di tornare a casa vestito di sensi di colpa...magari non e' neanche bravo a mentire, si conosce, ed evita di tradire con incontri pelle contro pelle...gli basta la chattata e la webcam...

Il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sul fatto che sia molto erotico concordo...più che in cam...
> Però ascolta non è una passeggiata tradire realmente anzi più che tradire è il dopo
> che può causare molti danni ...



già e non l'avrei mai permesso....mai soprattutto al bambino.
Noi altri 4 siamo adulti.....


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Alla tua domanda "puo' un uomo tirarsi indietro cosi'?" ti rispondo di si', non e' il primo che sento, e secondo me la causa non e' perche' non gli piaci ma, come ti ha detto, possono essere i sensi di colpa.
> 
> Tieni conto di una cosa...non vi siete mai incontrati di persona...a volte uno in chat ricama un po' sulla propria vita personale e puo' averti detto la verita' come fandonie riguardo alla  la sua vita matrimoniale piatta.
> 
> ...



 sì mai usato la cam...
comunque le sue parole: "ho paura di farmi prendere la mano" mi sono rimaste impresse...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sì mai usato la cam...
> comunque le sue parole: "ho paura di farmi prendere la mano" mi sono rimaste impresse...



Su quello sara' stato sincero...
si sara' detto: "considerando i guai che potro' avere, meglio non iniziare e faccio ancora in tempo a tirarmi indietro"
ti avra' eliminata dai contatti per non cadere nella tentazione di cercarti


----------



## Scarlett (7 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> Rasoio di Occam.   Ha paura di essere coinvolto da questa cosa oltre la scappatella e quindi teme di essere scoperto nel medio termine.
> 
> dubito che tu non gli piaccia più,solo che evidentemente 6 un gioco che non vale la candela,per lui.


Non farci caso...spesso qui uno scrive un post in cui chiede aiuto e consiglio e arrivano velati (o meno velati) insulti.
Tendo invece ad essere d'accordo con Perplesso.
Il senso di colpa è una vigliaccheria. E' vero. Non ha senso avere sensi di colpa su una cosa che ormai è morta. Bisognerebbe averli sul contrario! cioè sul fatto che, vigliaccamente, non si ha le palle di voltare pagina.
Come dice qualcuno: a volte è più tradimento tenere lei tra le tue braccia piuttosto che l'altra.

Fossi in te gli farei un bel discorso riattiva-coscienza e vedi come reagisce. Potrebbe svegliarsi oppure potresti averlo definitivamente perso (in tal caso meglio così)


----------



## Scarlett (7 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Su quello sara' stato sincero...
> si sara' detto: "considerando i guai che potro' avere, meglio non iniziare e faccio ancora in tempo a tirarmi indietro"
> ti avra' eliminata dai contatti per non cadere nella tentazione di cercarti


Confermo, ma è davvero produttivo tirarsi sempre indietro così? Quanto può durare una fedeltà così precaria? A volte meglio prima che dopo no?


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Non farci caso...spesso qui uno scrive un post in cui chiede aiuto e consiglio e arrivano velati (o meno velati) insulti.
> Tendo invece ad essere d'accordo con Perplesso.
> *Il senso di colpa è una vigliaccheria. E' vero. Non ha senso avere sensi di colpa su una cosa che ormai è morta. Bisognerebbe averli sul contrario! cioè sul fatto che, vigliaccamente, non si ha le palle di voltare pagina.
> Come dice qualcuno: a volte è più tradimento tenere lei tra le tue braccia piuttosto che l'altra.
> ...



:up:
...e idem..d'accordo con Perplesso!

certo...c'e' in gioco vigliaccheria...anche perche' la sua chattata/telefonata erotica se l'e' fatta tranquillamente e si e' tirato indietro solo perche' non e' in grado lui di reggere il peso...non per rispetto della moglie!!!


----------



## perplesso (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Confermo, ma è davvero produttivo tirarsi sempre indietro così? Quanto può durare una fedeltà così precaria? A volte meglio prima che dopo no?


trascuri il fatto che siamo in recessione.   una separazione,specie se con addebito,può distruggerti la vita.

quindi per molti è meglio stare con una persona,donna o uomo qui fa veramente nessuna differenza,di cui ci frega poco o punto piuttosto che rischiare la fame.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Confermo, ma è davvero produttivo tirarsi sempre indietro così? Quanto può durare una fedeltà così precaria? A volte meglio prima che dopo no?


Conosco un uomo impegnato (che convive) che aveva la tendenza a sedurre come una iena cercando di far capitolare ai suoi piedi tutto quello che poteva (amiche, colleghe...passanti...) e poi dopo aver fatto il provolone, sul piu' bello, al momento di concretizzare, si tirava indietro come una lepre dicendo che aveva sensi di colpa e non voleva "peccare"...

Poi man mano ha iniziato a concludere concretamente salvo poi tirarsi indietro abbastanza presto per i sensi di colpa...e ora invece ha proprio storie parallele a quella ufficiale...

questa fedelta' precaria secondo me dura poco...
se il desiderio e' quello di provare altro, prima o poi, a piccoli passi, si arriva all'infedelta'.

Non so se e' meglio farlo prima o dopo....certo che a volte e' sintomatico tradire cosi'...(come il mio amico)...meglio fermarsi e chiedere davvero quello che si vuole e se e' il caso di stare in un rapporto che a quanto pare, non soddisfa piu'....nessuno merita corna cosi' selvagge sulla propria testa...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> trascuri il fatto che siamo in recessione.   una separazione,specie se con addebito,può distruggerti la vita.
> 
> quindi per molti è meglio stare con una persona,donna o uomo qui fa veramente nessuna differenza,di cui ci frega poco o punto piuttosto che rischiare la fame.



c'hai ragione!!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sì mai usato la cam...
> comunque le sue parole: "ho paura di farmi prendere la mano" mi sono rimaste impresse...


Non so che tipo di confidenza avevate ...
Co sono stata due anni in chat ed ho conosciuto virtualmente un sacco di uomini e donne ed ho scoperto che a molti 
piacciono solo questi giochi virtuali ...
racontano raccontano di tutto e di più perché tu abbia modo di fidarti di loro e poi quando si stufano 
raccontano di tutto e di più per scaricarti..

Con questo non voglio dire che sia il tuo caso ma che molta gente si diverte così...


----------



## Scarlett (8 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Conosco un uomo impegnato (che convive) che aveva la tendenza a sedurre come una iena cercando di far capitolare ai suoi piedi tutto quello che poteva (amiche, colleghe...passanti...) e poi dopo aver fatto il provolone, sul piu' bello, al momento di concretizzare, si tirava indietro come una lepre dicendo che aveva sensi di colpa e non voleva "peccare"...
> 
> Poi man mano ha iniziato a concludere concretamente salvo poi tirarsi indietro abbastanza presto per i sensi di colpa...e ora invece ha proprio storie parallele a quella ufficiale...
> 
> ...


Ti straquoto e zompetto perchè sono proprio proooprio d'accordissimo con te :salta:


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ti straquoto e zompetto perchè sono proprio proooprio d'accordissimo con te :salta:


----------



## Gian (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so che tipo di confidenza avevate ...
> Ci sono stata due anni in chat ed ho conosciuto virtualmente un sacco di uomini e donne ed *ho scoperto che a molti
> piacciono solo questi giochi virtuali ...
> racontano raccontano di tutto e di più perché tu abbia modo di fidarti di loro e poi quando si stufano
> ...


anche questa è una chiave di lettura :up:
aggiungo che per gente, si intendono uomini e donne...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so che tipo di confidenza avevate ...
> Co sono stata due anni in chat ed ho conosciuto virtualmente un sacco di uomini e donne ed ho scoperto che a molti
> piacciono solo questi giochi virtuali ...
> racontano raccontano di tutto e di più perché tu abbia modo di fidarti di loro e poi quando si stufano
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> anche questa è una chiave di lettura :up:
> aggiungo che per gente, si intendono uomini e donne...



Anche io intendevo uomini e donne ...
l'ho scritto mi sembra...o spero di non averlo solo pensato


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mai usato la cam.....solo le nostre voci e le parole, le nostre chiacchiere e risate
> 
> Ancora più erotico......


La mia era ironia per domandarti perché dovresti saper ora risvegliare il fidanzato e prima no. Non l'hai visto in cam,
 ribadisco: la foto era di un altro.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Rasoio di Occam.   Ha paura di essere coinvolto da questa cosa oltre la scappatella e quindi teme di essere scoperto nel medio termine.
> 
> dubito che tu non gli piaccia più,solo che evidentemente 6 un gioco che non vale la candela,per lui.


sintetico, diretto, quoto :up:


a parte quel "6" che fa gggiovane :unhappy:


----------



## Gian (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io intendevo uomini e donne ...
> l'ho scritto mi sembra...o spero di non averlo solo pensato



si...ci sono 120 post ...scusa se magari non ho letto...


----------



## Scarlett (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *perplesso* Rasoio di Occam. Ha paura di essere coinvolto da questa cosa oltre la scappatella e quindi teme di essere scoperto nel medio termine.
> 
> 
> dubito che tu non gli piaccia più,solo che evidentemente 6 un gioco che non vale la candela,per lui.


una cosa sola non mi è chiara...come colleghi il fatto che abbia paura di restare coinvolto ALLA paura di essere scoperto?


----------



## Daniele (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> una cosa sola non mi è chiara...come colleghi il fatto che abbia paura di restare coinvolto ALLA paura di essere scoperto?


Se vieni coinvolto inizi a fare errori, se fai errori vieni beccato, se vieni beccato la visita per la prostata diventa nulla a confronto.


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia era ironia per domandarti perché dovresti saper ora risvegliare il fidanzato e prima no. Non l'hai visto in cam,
> ribadisco: la foto era di un altro.


la foto era sua, ho avuto modo di verificare diversamente.....ed è proprio un gran figo!


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Confermo, ma è davvero produttivo tirarsi sempre indietro così? Quanto può durare una fedeltà così precaria? A volte meglio prima che dopo no?


Sono d'accordo, una fedeltà così precaria...prima o poi si pecca davvero


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so che tipo di confidenza avevate ...
> Co sono stata due anni in chat ed ho conosciuto virtualmente un sacco di uomini e donne ed ho scoperto che a molti
> piacciono solo questi giochi virtuali ...
> racontano raccontano di tutto e di più perché tu abbia modo di fidarti di loro e poi quando si stufano
> ...



può essere anche così lunapiena......


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se vieni coinvolto inizi a fare errori, se fai errori vieni beccato, se vieni beccato la visita per la prostata diventa nulla a confronto.



:rotfl::up:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> trascuri il fatto che siamo in recessione.   una separazione,specie se con addebito,può distruggerti la vita.
> 
> quindi per molti è meglio stare con una persona,donna o uomo qui fa veramente nessuna differenza,di cui ci frega poco o punto piuttosto che rischiare la fame.


Verissimo. Purtroppo la crisi e il costo della vita rendono la separazione un privilegio...non tutti possono permettersela. È una strada difficile da intraprendere. Io capisco e condivido la scelta 'di comodo' quindi. A patto che la scelta sia chiara a entrambi e condivisa. Conosco dei separati in casa che fanno vite autonome pur vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto. Non è impossibile. Basta un po' di intelligenza.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> può essere anche così lunapiena......



cara Emme mi viene in mente questa,perche'fa quasi il paio con la tua storia,e forse ti serve a capire..

lo scorso anno a gennaio,trovo grande feeling con tipa di un sito,pure lei sposata con figli.Pensa ...la prima telefonata duro'mezz'ora...in seguito mi chiamava anche 2 volte al giorno,Fece cosi'per un mese...le mandai foto,lei no perche'paura folle di essere beccata..insomma primo incontro.perfetto.secondo incontro...ovvio che si passi ai baci.Mi sembrava di baciare un palo..per farla breve ci fermammo'li.lei disse che non c'era stata la scintilla...ahahahahh.
questo per dirti,che quello che e'successo a te,e 'normalissimo.....meglio se non l'hai incontrato.

per la cronaca la sento ancora ,mi chiama sempre lei,solo in anonimo..so il nome ma non il cognome...


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Emme mi viene in mente questa,perche'fa quasi il paio con la tua storia,e forse ti serve a capire..
> 
> lo scorso anno a gennaio,trovo grande feeling con tipa di un sito,pure lei sposata con figli.Pensa ...la prima telefonata duro'mezz'ora...in seguito mi chiamava anche 2 volte al giorno,Fece cosi'per un mese...le mandai foto,lei no perche'paura folle di essere beccata..insomma primo incontro.perfetto.secondo incontro...ovvio che si passi ai baci.Mi sembrava di baciare un palo..per farla breve ci fermammo'li.lei disse che non c'era stata la scintilla...ahahahahh.
> questo per dirti,che quello che e'successo a te,e 'normalissimo.....meglio se non l'hai incontrato.
> ...



è falso...

:mrgreen:


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Emme mi viene in mente questa,perche'fa quasi il paio con la tua storia,e forse ti serve a capire..
> 
> lo scorso anno a gennaio,trovo grande feeling con tipa di un sito,pure lei sposata con figli.Pensa ...la prima telefonata duro'mezz'ora...in seguito mi chiamava anche 2 volte al giorno,Fece cosi'per un mese...le mandai foto,lei no perche'paura folle di essere beccata..insomma primo incontro.perfetto.secondo incontro...ovvio che si passi ai baci.Mi sembrava di baciare un palo..per farla breve ci fermammo'li.lei disse che non c'era stata la scintilla...ahahahahh.
> questo per dirti,che quello che e'successo a te,e 'normalissimo.....meglio se non l'hai incontrato.
> ...



io penso che la scintilla ci sarebbe stata....comunque no, io non chiamo nessuno! mai fatto con lui....


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è falso...
> 
> :mrgreen:


 ciao Panterina..no....

solo che marito big del suo paese..stra conosciuto,come del resto lo sono io qua'.teme di perdere il super lusso nella quale la tiene,senza fare un casso dalla mattina alla sera...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> io penso che la scintilla ci sarebbe stata....comunque no, io non chiamo nessuno! mai fatto con lui....



ahaahah..quel giorno mi sono posto mille dubbi..mica saro'diventato improvvisamente un'invornito,che non sa piu'baciare????.......poi piano piano e'venuta a galla la verita'..lei reduce da 3anni di astinenza...temeva di innamorarsi...che cretina!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Panterina..no....
> 
> solo che marito big del suo paese..stra conosciuto,come del resto lo sono io qua'.teme di perdere il super lusso nella quale la tiene,senza fare un casso dalla mattina alla sera...



beata lei!


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahaahah..quel giorno mi sono posto mille dubbi..mica saro'diventato improvvisamente un'invornito,che non sa piu'baciare????.......poi piano piano e'venuta a galla la verita'.*.lei reduce da 3anni di astinenza.*..temeva di innamorarsi...che cretina!!!!!!!!!!



ma quindi il marito avrà l'amante, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quindi il marito avrà l'amante, no?


la vita è una ruota...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quindi il marito avrà l'amante, no?


cara Pantera le donne alle volte sono molto torde..le ho parlato chiaro..unuomo di 62anni come lo stambecco in questione,non sta 4 anni(perche' ora sono 4....?anni senza...aggiungi che se tanto mi da tanto deve essere un bel uomo..che e'ricchissimo,con gigantesco suv con il quale lei arriva da me....be'la fagiana non mi fa'''e quando ci andrebbe dall'''altra''??..lavora sempre''............


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Pantera le donne alle volte sono molto torde..le ho parlato chiaro..unuomo di 62anni come lo stambecco in questione,non sta 4 anni(perche' ora sono 4....?anni senza...aggiungi che se tanto mi da tanto deve essere un bel uomo..che e'ricchissimo,con gigantesco suv con il quale lei arriva da me....be'la fagiana non mi fa'''e quando ci andrebbe dall'''altra''??..lavora sempre''............


Lotharone... mica per contraddirti o spaventarti ma... mi hanno raccontato che a 62 anni c'è chi oramai va solo in discesa... Cioè... qualcuno di funzionante ha solo il suv, sai?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> la foto era sua, ho avuto modo di verificare diversamente.....ed è proprio un gran figo!


Allora passami il contatto in mp :mrgreen::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahaahah..quel giorno mi sono posto mille dubbi..mica saro'diventato improvvisamente un'invornito,che non sa piu'baciare????.......poi piano piano e'venuta a galla la verita'..lei reduce da 3anni di astinenza...temeva di innamorarsi...che cretina!!!!!!!!!!


Che tu non le piacessi è un'idea che non ti ha sfiorato?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone... mica per contraddirti o spaventarti ma... mi hanno raccontato che a 62 anni c'è chi oramai va solo in discesa... Cioè... qualcuno di funzionante ha solo il suv, sai?


Ci sei cascata! Voleva che scrivessi questo per sentirsi più macho :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sei cascata! Voleva che scrivessi questo per sentirsi più macho :singleeye:


shhh... l'ho fatto apposta.
ehm.
Ultimamente...
ha confessato che...
ehm
...ha avuto qualche piccola defaillance


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> shhh... l'ho fatto apposta.
> ehm.
> Ultimamente...
> ha confessato che...
> ...


Presto impegniamoci:
dobbiamo fare da tiramisù!! :lipstick::danza::simy:


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Confermo, ma è davvero produttivo tirarsi sempre indietro così? Quanto può durare una fedeltà così precaria? A volte meglio prima che dopo no?


perchè dici così? la fedeltà è sempre fragile, se no non sarebbe preziosa


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora passami il contatto in mp :mrgreen::carneval::carneval::carneval:



non ci penso proprio! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non ci penso proprio! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


perchè no? potremmo fare una tenzone a chi lo seduce prima... e pensa se vinco io :carneval:
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Zod (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Richiesta di chiarimenti!
> Ciao. Convivo da qualche anno col mio storico fidanzato. Tralascio tutti dettagli relativi ad un' unione lunga ed ormai senza più emozioni, sesso scadente ecc ecc (non per volere mio), ma sicuramente non priva di amore (tutte cose chissà lette quante altre volte).
> Ebbene, conosco un tizio su un social network....sposato con un bimbo, anche lui trascurato dalla moglie dopo la nascita del bimbo. Iniziamo a chattare, ridere, scherzare, ci piacciamo molto, affinità, confidenza, fortissima attrazione...e ce lo diciamo praticamente tutti i giorni! Ci scambiamo le foto (niente di spinto), entrambi piacenti. Per farla breve, finiamo per fare sesso telefonico...io mai fatto e nemmeno lui. Cosa strana devo ammettere, però piacevole.
> La cosa ci intriga parecchio, ci stravolge completamente e poiché abitiamo nella stessa città, decidiamo di programmare un incontro. Ma ci ripensiamo mille volte, ci chiediamo se è giusto mettere in pratica un tradimento già comunque iniziato online...alla fine ci decidiamo, io convinta, lui pure. Io propongo solo una scappatella, lui sembra più propenso per ulteriori incontri, alla fine decidiamo di vivere la cosa con tranquillità, di dare tempo al tempo. Da considerare che non ci siamo mai scambiati sms o cose del genere, se non telefonicamente per.....e sul ns social network.
> ...


Penso abbia voluto chiudere in anticipo una storia che non poteva avere un futuro. Ha quindi gettato alle spalle una visione di breve periodo nella quale avrebbe gradito una storia parallela con te, per una visione di lungo periodo dove tu non potevi esistere. 

S*B


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Penso abbia voluto chiudere in anticipo una storia che non poteva avere un futuro. Ha quindi gettato alle spalle una visione di breve periodo nella quale avrebbe gradito una storia parallela con te, per una visione di lungo periodo dove tu non potevi esistere.
> 
> S*B



sì infatti io avevo proposto solo una scappatella, un'avventura per "toglierci lo sfizio" (anche se è un'espressione brutta) e poi non sentirsi più ma nemmeno in chat, lui prima ha accettato poi no, disse che se ci fossimo visti una volta avremmo sicuramente continuato...e poi l'epilogo che ho detto....
E non ha voluto nemmeno togliersi lo sfizio....


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> perchè no? potremmo fare una tenzone a chi lo seduce prima... e pensa se vinco io :carneval:
> :carneval::carneval:


:sonar::sonar::sonar: è bello, proprio bello :sonar::sonar:


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sì infatti io avevo proposto solo una scappatella, un'avventura per "toglierci lo sfizio" (anche se è un'espressione brutta) e poi non sentirsi più ma nemmeno in chat, lui prima ha accettato poi no, disse che se ci fossimo visti una volta avremmo sicuramente continuato...e poi l'epilogo che ho detto....
> E non ha voluto nemmeno togliersi lo sfizio....


senti, seriamente, secondo me non vale la pena starci tanto a pensare, ci possono essere cento motivi e anche nessuno. io ho fatto una cosa simile, tempo fa. anzi senza il sesso telefonico,a ben vedere. comunque l'ho fatto, cioèmi sono chiamato fuori, perchè non mi interessava più, non mi interessava davvero. e togliermi sfizi (al di là dell'espressione) non era una priorità.


----------



## emme76 (8 Maggio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> senti, seriamente, secondo me non vale la pena starci tanto a pensare, ci possono essere cento motivi e anche nessuno. io ho fatto una cosa simile, tempo fa. anzi senza il sesso telefonico,a ben vedere. comunque l'ho fatto, cioèmi sono chiamato fuori, perchè non mi interessava più, non mi interessava davvero. e togliermi sfizi (al di là dell'espressione) non era una priorità.



era pour parler.....


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> era pour parler.....


anche io so il francese! senti qua: "baguette" :singleeye:

va ben, ciao, bon nuit!


----------



## Zod (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sì infatti io avevo proposto solo una scappatella, un'avventura per "toglierci lo sfizio" (anche se è un'espressione brutta) e poi non sentirsi più ma nemmeno in chat, lui prima ha accettato poi no, disse che se ci fossimo visti una volta avremmo sicuramente continuato...e poi l'epilogo che ho detto....
> E non ha voluto nemmeno togliersi lo sfizio....


Forse dopo tante canne, alla prospettiva di sniffare coca per provare e togliersi lo sfizio, ha avuto paura che potesse piacergli al punto di diventare tossicodipendente. Così ha deciso di smettere anche con le canne.

Renderti reale rappresentava un rischio imprevedibile, ben diverso dal rischio controllato del viverti nel mondo parallelo che vi eravate costruiti. 

S*B


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> chat infuocate come le nostre....equivalgono a dieci notti di sesso....:mrgreen:


Non per un maschio.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> anche io so il francese! senti qua: "baguette" :singleeye:
> 
> va ben, ciao, bon nuit!


:rotfl::rotfl: Croissant


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Ma io proprio non capisco che cosa ci sia da capire...

Emme....
Guardami negli occhi...
No non fulmino stasera che sono stravolto...

Ora noi uomini sappiamo che una donna
In uno stesso preciso istante ha
100 milioni di buoni motivi per dartela
100 milioni di buoni motivi per non dartela...

E che t'importa perchè un uomo si tira indietro?
Fidati lui non avrà 100 milioni di motivi: ma uno solo.

Il guaio è
che non avrà mai il coraggio
( e in questi casi si chiama saggezza)
di dirtelo.

Donne
Perdieci
Sappiatelo

Quando un uomo sparisce.
Sparisce.

Lui solo sa il motivo, ma non ve lo dirà mai.

Perchè sa che voi non lo accettereste mai il suo buon motivo.

E gridereste allo scandalo, ah mi hai imbrogliato, mi hai lusingato, mi hai tradito...mi hai preso per il culo...

E appunto per evitare strepiti e grida, si sparisce nel nulla.

Ma non è mai sparire:
è darsi alla macchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non per un maschio.


badabene, neanche per me. E ho appena controllato, non sono un maschio.


----------



## Scarlett (9 Maggio 2013)

:up: chiaro 





Daniele ha detto:


> Se vieni coinvolto inizi a fare errori, se fai errori vieni beccato, se vieni beccato la visita per la prostata diventa nulla a confronto.


----------



## Scarlett (9 Maggio 2013)

Beh...e comunque siete brutti dunque eh, brutti ma brutti brutti.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io proprio non capisco che cosa ci sia da capire...
> 
> Emme....
> Guardami negli occhi...
> ...


----------



## emme76 (9 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Beh...e comunque siete brutti dunque eh, brutti ma brutti brutti.


e bè ma anche noi donne se vogliamo adduciamo scuse....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Beh...e comunque siete brutti dunque eh, brutti ma brutti brutti.


E pensa Scarlett
io oltre che ad essere brutto...sono pure cattivo....eheehehhehehheheehh
e come piangono disperate dopo....che sono sparito nel nulla....

Donna non mi avrai.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (9 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa Scarlett
> io oltre che ad essere brutto...sono pure cattivo....eheehehhehehheheehh
> e come piangono disperate dopo....che sono sparito nel nulla....
> 
> Donna non mi avrai.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



un pò masochiste queste donnine tue.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> un pò masochiste queste donnine tue.....


Ma non sono mie ecchecazzo...
Sono loro che ritengono che io sia loro...

QUesto è il problema...


----------

